
Keeping your Javascript clean - turoczy
http://blog.cloudability.com/four-ways-to-keep-your-javascript-clean/
======
jay_kyburz
Heads up cloudability. If front end and UI is important may I suggest a
different font for the blog. Really hard to read here on windows.

~~~
sktrdie
Seems pretty readable to me. Plus, color contrast is more in the area of
making things look good, which is not what the UI does.

~~~
FrancescoRizzi
Not to be polemic, but I agree that there's something in the current
typographic settings that could be improved. I tried to disable the CSS rule
from corporate.css::1 on body for font-family (making the font fallback from
'Myriad pro' to the Helvetica family from foundation.css::75) and I think the
result is much more readable - although it still has space for improvement in
line-height and contrast). HTH

------
th5
can anyone give some detailed examples on "encapsulating/abstracting away
state."

~~~
sktrdie
Yes, some examples for each of the points would be extremely helpful.
Interesting points nonetheless.

~~~
bradhe
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll see about putting some together. Wasn't really
sure about including examples as to whether it would be helpful or not...

------
maytc
Ironic but your fonts and javascripts are not loading on my chrome

------
christianreed
I've also had issues getting the Cloudability blog through my feed reader in
the past.

